# Gamer Monitor 27 zoll IPS, PLS oder TN, VA PanelTyp ????



## Klinkback (26. Mai 2015)

Servus
Ich suche einen neuen Monitor 27 Zoll soll er haben weis das man max. 5 ms haben soll 4K brauch man noch net
denk ich mal !!  bin nur unsicher wegen den Paneltyp das IPS, PLS, ah-IPS, ah-PLS und wie sie alle heißen ^^ 
oder soll man lieber doch ein TN, VA PanelTyp nehmen ???


Danke schon mal für die antworten  


PS: bitte nicht damit kommen das man kein 27 Zoll kaufen soll


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Hey!

IPS hat schönere Farben und bessere Kontraste, PLS ist quasi IPS bloß von Samsung. Samsung meint sie haben bei ihren PLS-Panels gegenüber IPS ein paar Verbesserungen vorgenommen.
TN hat nicht ganz so gute Farben, allerdings immer noch recht schöne. Ist auch immer subjektiv wie groß die Unterschiede da ausfallen. Allerdings sind die Reaktionszeiten von TN immer ein wenig besser als IPS, daher "eher" zum zocken geeignet. Ob jetzt 1ms oder 5ms Reaktionszeit ist aber halt zum Teil auch pures marketing. 
Was machst du denn mit deinem Monitor? Zocken oder Bildbearbeitung?

MfG Golgo


----------



## Klinkback (26. Mai 2015)

ja der Monitor wird mehr zum Zocken genommen 
und das mit den Farbunterschied hab ich gelesen were halt interessant ob jemand erfahrung gemacht hat ?


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Okay. Also ich habe ein TN-Panel und es hat sehr schöne Farben, kenne es aber halt auch nicht anders, bzw. nicht beim dauerzocken sondern nur vom sehen aus dem Elektrohandel.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2015)

Die echten Unterschiede bei der "Farbqualität" fallen an sich nur auf, wenn man weiß, wie es "besser" aussehen KÖNNTE, du also einen direkten Vergleich hast. Falls Du professionell Fotos bearbeitest oder so, dann wäre IPS anzuraten, aber ansonsten ist ein nicht spottbilliger TN auch mehr als gut genug. Auf keinen Fall nimmt man die nicht ganz so optionale Farben&co als "falsch" oder "schlecht" wahr. 

Die Frage ist aber auch, was du ausgeben willst. Je nach dem kämen auch 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz in Frage, was Dir beim Gamen ein "weicheres", smootheres Bild bringt - aber die sind teurer, und als IPS derzeit GAR nicht zu haben.  Okay, doch: einen gibt es ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Aber ich vermute mal, mit 650€ fällt der eh raus


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die echten Unterschiede bei der "Farbqualität" fallen an sich nur auf, wenn man weiß, wie es "besser" aussehen KÖNNTE, du also einen direkten Vergleich hast. Falls Du professionell Fotos bearbeitest oder so, dann wäre IPS anzuraten, aber ansonsten ist ein nicht spottbilliger TN auch mehr als gut genug. Auf keinen Fall nimmt man die nicht ganz so optionale Farben&co als "falsch" oder "schlecht" wahr.
> 
> Die Frage ist aber auch, was du ausgeben willst. Je nach dem kämen auch 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz in Frage, was Dir beim Gamen ein "weicheres", smootheres Bild bringt - aber die sind teurer, und als IPS derzeit GAR nicht zu haben.  Okay, doch: einen gibt es ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Aber ich vermute mal, mit 650€ fällt der eh raus




ich frag mal so dazwischen: hab momentan einen 27" HD Monitor von AOC (1920x1080) mit IPS Panel und 60Hz.
wenn ich jetzt einen 27" 4k oder WQHD Monitor kaufen würde, mit entsprechend höherer Auflösung und 144Hz, das wäre doch ne deutliche Qualitätssteigerung obwohl es sich hier "nur" um ein TN Panel handelt, oder?
Die Farben sind aud TN ja kaum schlechter als aud IPS mittlerweile oder täusch ich mich da??


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> ich frag mal so dazwischen: hab momentan einen 27" HD Monitor von AOC (1920x1080) mit IPS Panel und 60Hz.
> wenn ich jetzt einen 27" 4k oder WQHD Monitor kaufen würde, mit entsprechend höherer Auflösung und 144Hz, das wäre doch ne deutliche Qualitätssteigerung obwohl es sich hier "nur" um ein TN Panel handelt, oder?
> Die Farben sind aud TN ja kaum schlechter als aud IPS mittlerweile oder täusch ich mich da??


 Das Bild wird natürlich FEINER sein wg. der Auflösung und bei Griff zu 144Hz auch ruhiger sein, aber es kann "farbschlechter" werden, vlt. auch mit einer schwächeren Brillianz. Da isses dann Definitionssache, ob man es als klare Steigerung empfindet oder nicht.

siehe btw auch deinen Thread, hab da was gepostet


----------

